# East Fork Lake Open Catfish Tournament, July 7th Batavia, OH



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

East Fork Lake Open Catfish Tournament, July 7th Batavia, OH 

Travis Halsey (TBull) is holding an open Catfish Tournament on July 7th, at East Fork Lake in Batavia OH just east of Cincinnati. This is a boat only tournament. 60$ Entry Fee, 100% payback. This is one of the most under fished Flathead lakes in the Cincinnati area, and holds some real Monsters. 7pm to 3am


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Pendog and i might make the trip down


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Me and Ryan are planning on being there also

Salmonid


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> Pendog and i might make the trip down
> Me and Ryan are planning on being there also



We are in, see you guys there!


----------

